# lowest priced digital printer



## alexanderjensen

i was wondering if anyone knew the lowest priced digital garment printer. I am trying to start a buisness and im only fourteen and i was wondering if there was such thing as a digital garment printer under 5 thousand dollers.


----------



## Solmu

No, there isn't. In a few years maybe, but not yet.

With a $5000 budget you'd need to look at other options: screenprinting or heat transfers (vinyl, plastisol, dye sublimation, inkjet) most likely.


----------



## binki

You didn't say where you were at but I can think of a couple of solutions and a couple of problems. 

Let's start with the problems. 

If you are in the USA you are a minor and you do not have the legal ability to contract. In short, no matter who you agree to pay money to, you can get the product and go back and get all your money back and not have to return the product. Bummer...

Now, let's look at your solutions. Start by contracting everything out. If you want to sell t-shirts, contact a local screen printer or someone who has a vinyl cutter and start selling as a contract sales person. Ask for 10% of gross sales you do as payment. 

Once you have that done you start saving your money and use it to purchase equipment to bring your work 'in-house'. If you are still not 18 by then, work with an adult to set up a company or at least purchase the equipment for you. 

Is that a good start for you?


----------



## Printzilla

I think a better option is the chromablast system from sawgrass. You can easily get a complete system for less thank 5k. It only does whites, but you can use it for a couple of years and make more than enough to buy a more expensive dtg. This would be how I would help my child get started.


----------



## SuddenUrge

Also you can keep an eye on ebay for some of the older DTG & T-Jet units...can get them at a steal. Spoke with a guy who picked one up for 2k$ for what was a 15k$ machine 2 years ago!


----------



## binki

That is a good price. I haven't seen them that low.


----------



## tomtv

The ChromaBlast is a real alternative for you for sure. you can start with as little as about 1800.00 for a system with all the supplies and a nice heatpress. That way if he loses interest or ambition you are not out too much.

Very easy to use too.


Tom


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

I am very impressed. We all wish to have son like you. I was bread winner in my family when I was 16. 2 maids and big house. Had no intention for business or any. Keep selling my personal stuffs at school to eat and pay maids. Because parent filed bankrupt. In Korea people go to jail for bankruptcy and settle with debt holders while they are in jail. I learned business this way.
Maybe these day people get mature earlier, lol. I will jump if your $5000 is your saving  or your rich dad will buy you expensive toy? Either way no one will not cheer you.
My questions are
Why you want to do this? Make money? Or you like to print shirts? Support family? 
Anyway I think you are the youngest member in TSF. Welcome! I wish your brightest future. Be a #1 in this industry. You have time to do it.
Tomtv, printzilla
How the hell are you? Long time! Wish your well also. Your good heart cannot pass young person's voice. Goodman~
Cheers! Sodas are on me always or milk?(joke)


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

I did not know it was old post 2007


----------

